# "Fahrradanhänger" !!!



## pesce (17. März 2010)

Hi, 
ich bin Jungangler (also noch keinen Autoführerschein) und bin auf der suche nach einem !großen! Fahrradanhänger. Könnt ihr mir tips geben oder empfelungen 

danke


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. März 2010)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradanhaenger...ZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger
Den hab ich seit zwei Jahren im Dauereinsatz.und kann bis jetzt noch nichts negatives darüber sagen.


----------



## Erik_D (17. März 2010)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

Hi!
Den gleichen habe ich auch, ebenfalls schon etliche Jahre im Dauereinsatz. Absolut robust und nicht klein zu kriegen :m

und günstiger als in dem Link wirst du ihn kaum kriegen, normal kostet der so um die 100€.


----------



## eric_d. (17. März 2010)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

Ich habe auch den Hänger und kann mich auch nicht beschweren. Das einzigste was mir nicht gefällt ist die Kupplung, da musste ich noch ein bisschen nachhelfen.


----------



## Berlinerstar (17. März 2010)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

Bei Askari hatt der in nem sonder Prospekt 59.95 gekostet.


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2010)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*



Erik_D schrieb:


> und günstiger als in dem Link wirst du ihn kaum kriegen, normal kostet der so um die 100€.




so ähnlich heb ich neulich mal bei irgendnem discounter ( Penny |kopfkrat ) gesehen .... knapp über 50 EUR


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. März 2010)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe, dann suchte er einen *großen* Fahrradanhänger.

Ich selbst hatte mal einen, der war 1,20 lang und 0,80m breit - da passt ne Menge rein und mit entsprechenden Modifikationen an der Deichsel ließen sich auch 2m-lange Rutenfutterale ohne Probleme damit transportieren.
Einen großen Anhänger wirst Du wahrscheinlich selbst bauen müssen. 
Die meisten, im Handel erhältlichen Anhänger sind fürs Angeln nicht sonderlich geeignet, weil Du immer das Befetigungsproblem mit den Ruten hast, vor allem, wenn Du Steckruten verwendest. Da muß dann leider immer ne Notlösung herhalten - manche tragen das Futteral dann in der Hand, was allerdings das sichere Fahren beeinträchtigt.
Der von meinen Vorrednern erwähnte Anhänger macht schon nen guten Eindruck, und mit ein, zwei Modifikationen sollte er zumindest reichen, dass Nötigste transportiern zu können.
Die abnehmbare Transportkiste ist eine nette Idee.


----------



## seerosengiesser (19. März 2010)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

Also ich habe auch einen sehr ähnlichen Anhänger, ich habe ihn zwar noch nicht ausprobiert aber war erstaunt als ich gesehen habe wie groß er ist. Das haette ich nicht gedacht als ich ihn bestellt habe. Das mit der Kupplung kann ich bei meinem nur bestätigen. Die war bei mir auch sehr mangelhaft. Es war eine bratpfannenähnliche Form und die Kupplung selber konnte man nicht vernünftig verriegen wenn der Anhänger eingehangen war. Mein Opa hat mir dann eine neue aus dem Fahrradgeschäft geholt und die ist top!

mfg seerosengiesser


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

Hallo ich weiß der Trööt is schon älter, aber  ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem großen anhänger, habe ebay und quoka immer durchforstet, kam aber nie was bei raus.
Er müsste eben schon recht groß sein, sprich eine Kühlbox,2Teleskopruten,1Kescher,1 10L Eimer für Anfüttermittel, 1 Campingkocher mit Teekessel sowie eine kleine Kiste für Kunstköder und Montagen sollte schon reinpassen.
Im übrigen sollte er schon ein grobes Reifenprofil haben da ich ihn auch bei schnee und eis nutzen möchte.
Leider ist euer Link nichtmehr verfügbar und in ebay habe ich nur etwas gefunden mit max 90L und das ist mir doch etwas zu wenig.
Fahre vom 1.-9.1 täglich an einen see(urlaub) und in den Wanderrucksack passt nicht  so viel rein.
Hoffe ich kann auf euch zählen, dass das wohl vor weihnachten nichtmehr Klappt ist mir klar stört aber nicht weiter.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

Also großer Anhänger......
Ein Anhänger mit einer 90Liter Wanne reicht völlig aus. Da passt ein halbes Haus rein (wenn man genug Spanngummis hat :q)

Ich habe da folgendes schon immer reinbekommen:
-Angelkisten+anderes Zubehör
-Futter für sich selber :q
-volle Rutentasche
-Stuhl (manchmal auch 2 Stück)
-kleiner Klapptisch
-Schirm

Mehr als genug....größere Anhänger sind mir auch gar nicht bekannt...


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

Naja wir hatten mal einen mit 60L.
Das war ein witz.
Aber das sollte ich mir mal ansehn, ich hab an einen gedacht mit so 200L oder wenigstens einem Mittelmaß, wenn ich da an meine Aquarien damals gedacht habe kommen mir 90 Lieter einfach Tierisch wenig vor.
Welchen hast du denn?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

So wollte noch sagen ich habe nun einen und war jetzt 3 mal beim Angeln damit.
Passt einiges rein, fasst 90 Lieter reicht aber voll und ganz aus.
Hab ihn von einem verwandten bekommen ist zwar nichmehr in Top zustand und 17 Jahre alt Aber er tuts.
Jetzt aber eine Frage, da ist ja nur eine Wanne auf die Metallkonstruktion gelegt, und klappert(gerade wenn man wie ich aktuell durch schnee Fahre, verdamt laut.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?
Außerdem würde ich gerne meine Ruten sicherer Transportieren.
Was meint ihr kann ich an die seiten vllt diese Abwasserrohre montieren wie in dem Rutentransportroht thread?
Oder reißt da die Plastikwanne ein?
Habe gedacht irgendetwas an die seiten machen währe vllt möglich.
Hat einer eine Idee?
Grüße


----------



## worldstyler207 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

90 liter reichen einfach alles rein und abedrauf die ruten und dann mit spanngummi fest machen. wenn du größere strecken zurück legst is das teil schon schwer genug:m


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

Das gewicht stört mich weniger isn gutes Training da ich ja sowieso noch Freeride fahre
Oben drauf ist wie gemeint?
Ich will sie nicht so lose da drinnen haben, und spanngummi's ziehen das weiche plastik so extrem zusammen.
WIll nicht das die wand reißt.
ABer danke schonmal.
Grüße


----------



## xllrxxndxr_ (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*



christian36 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrradanhaenger-Transport-Fahrrad-Lastenanhaenger-Haenger_W0QQitemZ350311864349QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anh%C3%A4nger
> Den hab ich seit zwei Jahren im Dauereinsatz.und kann bis jetzt noch nichts negatives darüber sagen.


Hallo kannst du mir sagen wie das ding heißt das angebot vondeinem link inst nämlich schon beendet! Vielen dank! ;-)


----------



## FisherMan66 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*



allrounder_ schrieb:


> Hallo kannst du mir sagen wie das ding heißt das angebot vondeinem link inst nämlich schon beendet! Vielen dank! ;-)


 
Na ja, nach fast 2,5 Jahren ist das auch nicht verwunderlich. 
Vielleicht bringt ne PN ja mehr.


----------



## Tom (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich benutze den Veela-Fahrrad-Anhänger. 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Veela-Fahrradanhanger-Transport-anhanger-Lastenanhanger-Neu-OVP-/310363297195?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anh%C3%A4nger&hash=item48431815ab

Nicht "groß", aber für einen Tagesausflug an den See mit Ruten, Kescher, drei Klappstühlen, Angeltasche und Grill reicht er 
vollkomen aus.

Vorteil: Klappbar!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FAHRRADANHANGER-TRANSPORTANHANGER-ANHANGER-RABATTE-/330761583640


----------



## waschlabaschdu (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: "Fahrradanhänger" !!!*

Guck mal der 140 L mit ner tiefdeichsel:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gepack-Fahrr...d_Anhänger&hash=item51a4e5788f#ht_3486wt_1042

:m
ach und hier noch einer sogar mit ständer un 130 l http://www.ebay.de/itm/Roland-Der-R...ger&hash=item43b0c4cca9&_uhb=1#ht_2002wt_1042


----------

